# Corpus Christi, TX



## dcravey (Mar 19, 2008)

We're a small d20 group seeking another player who can meet on a regular basis (weekly ?).  Our primary interest is D&D v3.5, but we'll play other games as well.

We can provide sourcebooks if needed.

Please be mature (20+ years old) and reliable.

Respond here or e-mail d20_cc@grandecom.net if interested.


----------

